# PLEASE HELP! Caly's Future Baby Daddy...



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Liked the page and her picture. Good luck!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I voted for you, and good luck! I'm sure the foal will be stunning


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Liked.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I liked the photos for you.

It seems you have a definite plan in place, unlike some yahoo that might win.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

liked


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I liked the photos for you.
> 
> It seems you have a definite plan in place, unlike some yahoo that might win.


You mean the ones that submitted a picture of a mare and no information about their entry or any plans of what they would do with a foal? :lol:


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Done and done!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I liked and voted!! Hope you win, they are a great match!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

voted. I sure hope even with the contest they are responsible about what they breed to. Some of those entries had me cringing.Got to one who started with "I want a baby before my mare gets too old" and had to stop lol. Good luck you're mare is gorgeous and you sound very planned out :].


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you soooo much, everyone!!! I really appreciate the support. From my rough count, I believe I'm currently in 6th place. 

MC's pictures can be viewed here:
QTsGold Mastercard | 2003 Buckskin Homozygous Tobiano Stallion

And here are a few of Caly:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Done and done!! I also shared on my page and asked my friend to like also!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Yay! Thank you so much!

Barrelracing Arabian, I'm afraid they don't eliminate anyone due to the mare's lack of quality. The owner did state that she REALLY preferred the entrants to be registered, but that it wasn't a requirement. *shrug* But it seems like the lesser quality ones are also the ones with fewer votes currently, so she may not have to worry about it? I don't know for sure.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Voted for ya! I really hope you get it. She's a good lookin' girlie.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Liked and liked!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for your support, everyone! I just jumped from #6 to #3 in about two hours! We've got a shot at this! Please continue to share so more people can vote! I appreciate it so much!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Can you post a link to the FB page so us old FB illiterate people can vote for you.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Sure! Here is the link to Caly's picture:
3/20 - 3/25 10:30am PST Free Breeding Contest Entrants | Facebook

And here is the link to the stallion's page:
QTsGold Mastercard | Facebook

BOTH the picture and MC's page have to be liked for the vote to count. Thank you soooo much for your help!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Liked and liked!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I liked! Someone's beating you though...! C'mon HF, she needs another 20 likes!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL, existential pony, I know she is. But I just jumped from #5 to #2 in about 3 hours, so I'm pretty overwhelmed by the support I'm getting! Caly is the most special thing in my life, and to hear all the wonderful things people are saying about her is nearly bringing me to tears... Even if I don't win the breeding, the stress will have been worth it!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Its over now Wares I think it said it ended at 10pm eastern


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

It's 10pm pacific standard time.  There's still a chance!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^It's not over until the 25th, I thought?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Entries for the contest were only accepted until 10 p.m. today. I had mine in a week ago. 

The VOTING will be closed Monday morning, at 10:30 a.m. California time. We have about 4 more days!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> ^It's not over until the 25th, I thought?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh! Is it? Says 20th on the fb page, I think.

ETA... close for entries on the 20th, votes on 25th. We have /plenty/ of time then! :rofl:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I like them, but I'm unliking that page as soon as it's over. 
I like your mare, I like your plans - I don't like the way they promote their stallion.

Best of luck!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link, I liked both good luck.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

I understand completely, WSArabians. Thank you for voting anyway!

Thanks so much, cmarie!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Lwhisperer said:


> I understand completely, WSArabians. Thank you for voting anyway!
> 
> Thanks so much, cmarie!


Did you get ahead yet? HF should get you there... LOL


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

I currently have 100 votes. There are two that are HOT on my tail and the #1 has 11 more than me. This is gonna be a TIGHT race, I have a feeling.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I liked & liked! Good luck!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Lwhisperer said:


> I currently have 100 votes. There are two that are HOT on my tail and the #1 has 11 more than me. This is gonna be a TIGHT race, I have a feeling.


Ah, that's so close! I'll share it and see what happens!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

YAY, thank you! So many of my friends have already voted that I think sharing may be the only way I get more votes at this point. Oh, and through Horse Forum, of course. GO HF!!! :smile:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Done! Fingers crossed!

You know what really irks me about these guys? You have a good, proven stallion - why aren't you selecting mares that will improve on him, not make his produce fugly foals? GGRR...Money. LOL
I hope you win though.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Done!! Your mare is stunning!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got passed up. Now tied for 3rd. :/


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Lwhisperer said:


> Thank you so much!


 Your welcome! I just shared your pic on facebook and asked my friends to like it.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Make me #116!! Good luck! ;-)


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww, thank you so much! Now I'm barely in 2nd. Lol! This up and down and back and forth is going to make me pull my hair out! Good thing it's only 4 more days!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Lwhisperer said:


> Entries for the contest were only accepted until 10 p.m. today. I had mine in a week ago.
> 
> The VOTING will be closed Monday morning, at 10:30 a.m. California time. We have about 4 more days!


 
 yeah. what you said....my B. im sorry I haven't had a day off in like 3 weeks haha

but I voted n stuffs so good luck and let us know!!!!!!


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 21, 2013)

Hope you win! Both horses are stunning and look like they would through one heck of a foal together


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks so much, guys! You're awesome! This morning, we are in second place. About 7 votes from the #3 spot, and about 40 votes from then #1 spot. Keep the votes coming! 
Roperchick, no worries. I understand the overworked thing. Right now, I'm riding the "underslept" train right through this week!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I did the double likes. Your mare is stunning, & I think you have done a lot with her. Hope you get the discount.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

Liked both pages. Hope you win. =)


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Liked&liked! Good luck! Your mare is stunning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you soooo much! We're closing in on the #1 spot... Only 32 votes away!!! Lol


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

I voted!! Good luck!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

There is 5 of you in a neck and neck dead heat! Getting exciting!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Liked both pages!

I have personally found that the fear of HF'ers is mostly unfounded as virtually nobody here will try and talke you out of a "less than champion breeding" if you have a GOOD plan, a GOOD head, and common sense. I think most of the hooha over only breeding pedigreed show champion forms from the frustration at how many people are like "Deeerrrr, purty pony fer me plz". 

Absolute best of luck! They will make a stunning little foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I also shared to FB!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Tied for second. You're 24 votes from first place!


----------



## gaitless (Mar 6, 2013)

Voted! Good luck!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Voted! Good luck to you


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Done and dusted - good match - good luck I see you seem to have the most votes already - you go girl!!!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Will vote as soon as I'm home tonight and share on my page! You have a great plan for breeding, not many people have a good breeding set up like you do. Good luck with everything, the only thing we may jump on you for now is if you don't keep us updated.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh my word, the #1 spot is in sight! Currently I am #2, only 10 VOTES AWAY FROM #1!!! This IS possible! But #3 is only 5 votes behind me... Ack!

P.S. On a side note, my birthday is on the 28th, so I think this would be the best birthday present EVER!!! :smile:


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Friendly bump!! Get out there and vote people, a fellow HF'er needs our help!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Voted. Good luck!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you! We are getting very close... PLEASE share on your profiles as well, if you'd like! And if you already have shared, you could re-share... Lol! I told all my facebook friends that I was going to be REALLY annoying for the next few days. :smile:


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Voted!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you! Alright everyone, as of this morning, WE ARE IN FIRST PLACE!!!!! .....By one vote. There are two others who are right on our tail! Thank you soooo much for helping us with this, and PLEASE continue to SHARE and RE-SHARE so the votes continue to come in! I really appreciate it so much!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My sister is going to be irritated with me, I got into her Facebook acct and liked your horse and her future baby daddy on my sister's FB account.:shock:

I hope you win, then it will be worth big sisters ire.:wink:

I would never have done this, but you are so close.... I think big sister might understand.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Updates? Did you win it?


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

It's not over until Monday, but I've dropped back down to second place.  Hoping to make up for it soon, when my uncle (who has over 1000 friends on facebook) said he would share it on his profile. Fingers crossed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Bumping!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Good morning! 
As of 9:30 this morning, we are back in 1st place by one vote! This other girl and I have been going back and forth so much that it's driving me crazy! We have about two days left in the contest, and I'm running out of ways to get more votes... I have one more surprise to pull out of my pocket at some point (hopefully today), but I don't know how much of a difference it will end up making. Please keep voting and sharing! I've never seen a contest this close before!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Got on and liked it with my husband's profile lol! Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Hee hee, thanks! I hope nobody gets in trouble for using other people's accounts for my sake... Lol! Tell him it was for a good cause! :smile:


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

I went on my dog's FB and liked it  #207!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

HA HA!!! I doubt your dog will mind. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I liked it.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Evening update: We are still in first place, but are slowly losing our lead!!! Please tell all your buddies and anyone else to help us out! I REALLY appreciate this, guys! Thank you!!!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Morning update: We are ahead by 14 votes, but #2 continues to creep up on us. If you have any new ideas for ways to share/add to the votes, please let me know! Just a little over 24 hours until the contest is finished! Thank you so much for all the help and support you have given, I sincerely appreciate it! :smile:


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

How exciting!!! Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you! I've been pretty excited/stressed about it all weekend!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I wish I had more facebook friends, I only have 6 and half I don't even know.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww... Do you have family members who have Facebook pages? You could tell them about it, maybe? I don't know... I'm grasping at straws here... I've run out of people to ask, myself!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I don't want very many FB friends but I will e-mail some people. Trouble is with this kind of stuff, then you get asked to recipricate, and I always tell people not to send me jokes and forwarded stuff, so I don't get a lot of junk.
BUT, you are so close.....


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for spreading it! I know, I feel bad bothering so many people about this... I hate scams/spam, but I don't really classify this like that... BUT I know a lot of people probably would. I wouldn't bother at all except that we really are so close. It's within reach! But we're definitely not winning by a landslide, that's for sure. That's why I'm still bugging people about it! I think I'm going to take a sabbatical from posting ANYTHING on Facebook for a while after this!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Just shared it.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

Im a little late to the party.....but Liked and Liked!!! Wish u the best!!!! *now goes and sees whos winning*


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

YAY, better late than never!!! Thank you so much! I pulled out my "big guns" (a couple facebook friends who have THOUSANDS of friends to share with) and got a few more votes, so we're ahead by 21 as of about 2 minutes ago!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I shared it as well  Hopefully we bump you up so you win by a good amount!!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Woo hoo so happy for you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I sent my e mails out.. a few people responded and said they liked it! YEA

I have never won anything, it is sort of like I am in the running.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I just liked and liked!!! From what I see you are ahead by about 31 likes... Good luck!!!!! What a match that will be!!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

You do realize if you win...you will have to start another thread for Carly and her journey to motherhood


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Just liked the page and voted for ya! I really hope you win this!


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Just hacked into my mom's FB account (horses are more important than freedom right?) and voted for ya again!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Ha ha, all these people hacking into other people's accounts... I appreciate it! But hope you don't get in trouble! Currently, we are ahead by 21 votes... The other girl must be actively chasing votes because her numbers have flown up in the last couple hours. Not sure what to do... I don't have anymore tricks up my sleeve! Thank you everyone for the votes and help! I'm going to keep racking my brain to see if I can come up with anything else to do. Go Caly!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Two of my friends also shared it out for you, so maybe you'll get more!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

YAY, thank you! You guys have been such a HUGE help in this! I can't believe how much support I've gotten from HF... Soooo glad I decided to post about it!!! :smile:


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Since you've run out of tricks Im pulling one out! It just so happens that my friend on FB runs a facebook page for equestrians, I sent her a message and she said she would spread the word as well as vote for you


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness, THANK YOU!!! I just saw a couple more votes pop up and I had no idea where they came from... Can you message me the name of her group so I can thank her? I appreciate that so much!!!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

When does time run out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

The contest is over tomorrow (Monday) at 10:30 a.m. PST, 12:30 p.m. my time. I will be working from about 8 a.m. on, so I won't be able to do anything last minute! :/


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Lwhisperer said:


> The contest is over tomorrow (Monday) at 10:30 a.m. PST, 12:30 p.m. my time. I will be working from about 8 a.m. on, so I won't be able to do anything last minute! :/


How far ahead of you?


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> How far ahead of you?


I think she is 33 votes ahead (just checked)


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, since ThePaintedGirl shared with her friend who has the equestrian page, we have jumped up to 288 votes, leaving us a more comfy 33 votes ahead. I don't think we quite have this in the bag yet, but #2 has been relatively inactive the last couple hours. I'm hesitating to become optimistic yet, but it's starting to look up!


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Im messaging other horse pages as well asking if they would share! Im trying my best to send this girl around the world (so to speak)


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

I just figured it... Between my friends, hubby's friends, family's friends, and friends' friends, we have reached OVER 12,000 people since Wednesday!!! HOLY COW!!! That is so crazy. Thank you soooo much for your help, ThePaintGirl. This is amazing. I am seriously at a loss for words... :')


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Liked! I got really excited when I saw you were in the lead :] Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Lwhisperer said:


> I just figured it... Between my friends, hubby's friends, family's friends, and friends' friends, we have reached OVER 12,000 people since Wednesday!!! HOLY COW!!! That is so crazy. Thank you soooo much for your help, ThePaintGirl. This is amazing. I am seriously at a loss for words... :')


Its no problem  But I am expecting a foaling thread WHEN you win


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't worry, a foaling thread was in the plans before this contest even existed! But I'm afraid you'll have to wait a while since we're waiting until late March/early April 2014 to breed her. We just moved and aren't ready for a baby to start cooking just yet! It's going to be a LONG year of waiting!


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Lwhisperer said:


> Don't worry, a foaling thread was in the plans before this contest even existed! But I'm afraid you'll have to wait a while since we're waiting until late March/early April 2014 to breed her. We just moved and aren't ready for a baby to start cooking just yet! It's going to be a LONG year of waiting!


But it will totally be worth the wait  The baby is going to be a stunner! And when it goes missing you shouldn't look in my barn but be happy in the knowledge it is being taken care of well


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Heheh, it WILL be worth it! And you're the second one who's told me not to come looking for it with you... One of my bestie horse buddies from NE has already offered to take it off my hands! I told her no thanks. Lol! That spotty baby already has me wrapped around its little hoof... And it doesn't even exist yet! Lol!


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Lwhisperer said:


> Heheh, it WILL be worth it! And you're the second one who's told me not to come looking for it with you... One of my bestie horse buddies from NE has already offered to take it off my hands! I told her no thanks. Lol! That spotty baby already has me wrapped around its little hoof... And it doesn't even exist yet! Lol!


haha, I'm not surprised I'm not the first, I want a foal of my very own 
I spend way to much time in the breeding section of this forum, makes me want to breed my mare _now_, but I'm gonna wait until I finish vet school (which is like 6 years away sadly)


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

It's good to wait. Like I said initially, I don't want to bring an animal into the world if I can't care for it. I'm sure you'll get a beautiful baby when you're ready too!


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Lwhisperer said:


> It's good to wait. Like I said initially, I don't want to bring an animal into the world if I can't care for it. I'm sure you'll get a beautiful baby when you're ready too!


Same here, I want to be set financially. I also figured if I'm going to school to be a vet, might as well wait to breed until after school so I will know when and if something is wrong and will be able to handle it. Not to mention I will understand and be able to test for all the possible genetic problems that could happen (like OLWS since my mare is an overo paint)

Im off to FB to check your mares current standing


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

She is up to 298 votes!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm getting ready to send some hairs in to test Caly, but I'm pretty sure she carries frame. I'm sooo glad MC doesn't! We're currently 33 ahead. I'm not sure too many people from the Bucks & Does page understood the voting process, and then I think it got sent pretty far down on the page by other posts. Only got about or so votes from that. I'm thinking of messaging her to see if she'll repost it sometime between now and the end of the contest.


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Lwhisperer said:


> I'm getting ready to send some hairs in to test Caly, but I'm pretty sure she carries frame. I'm sooo glad MC doesn't! We're currently 33 ahead. I'm not sure too many people from the Bucks & Does page understood the voting process, and then I think it got sent pretty far down on the page by other posts. Only got about or so votes from that. I'm thinking of messaging her to see if she'll repost it sometime between now and the end of the contest.


Yeah it annoyed me because there were like 40 likes but very few counted for the contest because they liked they share, not the actual picture. Liking things on FB are sooo complicated! I say message her (she wont bite  ) And maybe see if we can fix that whole problem about liking it correctly


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok, I messaged her and asked her if she could include the clarifying directions I wrote on how to vote. Hopefully that helps! Votes for EVERYONE are coming in now that Missy (MC's owner) posted that last "warning" to get votes in soon!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

301 votes!!! We hit and went over 300!!!!! Thank you, everyone!!! Let's keep these votes pouring in for the last 14 hours!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Night time update: 

We are ahead by 33 votes, at 307! I'm going to bed... Can't check it much at all between now and the end of the contest. I would greatly appreciate anyone checking in on it when they have the time/ability! Also, please keep sharing right up until the end. Will be updating one more time before the end, then that's it. Votes are still rolling in for the other mares, so I'm not feeling super comfortable with our lead, but I feel we've done the best we could! Thank you so much for all your tireless help, what a crazy journey this contest has been! I love my HF family!!!!! :smile:


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey everyone! Not sure what time the contest is over _my _time, but here is an update: She's still ahead with a lead of 34 votes


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Alright everyone, here's my final update. 

Not much happened while I was asleep. We're ahead by 33 votes. Many of my friends are re-posting, but so far we have no new votes. 

5 HOURS LEFT!!! Not sure I'm going to be too productive at work today... Oh well!


----------



## lmyers52 (Dec 30, 2012)

316, looking for more for you as I have a big family :lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Missy just posted about 20 min. ago saying your still in the lead! Woooh


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Well this is soo exciting!! Whats the latest? The contest is almost up right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Well??????????
It has closed ! Anyone know if she won?

I hope so.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like she won with 323!!! 

closest I saw behind was 285

Soooooo congrats!!! Baby thread baby thread baby thread


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Whoopy!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's so exciting!! Congrats!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Are we for sure she won?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WAHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!





> The Free Breeding Contest is Now CLOSED Congratulations to Andi Pierson and her lovely mare Powdered Patches on Winning the Free Breeding To QTsGold Mastercard! Also Congratulations to Sarah Katherine Sumbera and her mare Awesomes Magic Clu on a very Close Second Place finish. Sarah will receive a Half Price Breeding To QTsGold Mastercard!! Thank you SO much to everyone who entered our Contest, al...l of your mares are absolutely stunning! Those of you who entered the Contest and would still like to breed your mare, please e-mail me at [email protected] all Contestants will receive a discount on there breeding if they book in 2013. Please keep an eye on our page as we will have other Contests in the future


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol nice NB. I was trying to copy that over..but my phone failed epically haha

Woooh baby thread!!!!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:!!!!WHOOPY!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:




Do you think it is rude to unlike so soon?


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

YOU WON! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So darn excited for you!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Congrats!! I feel like we all won!! You better get a thread going on the pregnancy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Lol, we DID all win! There's no way this would have happened without you guys. THANK YOU!!!!! I will start a preggo thread, but not soon. We will be breeding her late March/early April 2014! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

WAY TO GO!!!!

I love how theres already some butt hurt sore loser. 

Um, how about don't sit on your butt and expect to win?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!! Foaling thread will be up soon!!!!! So happy you won!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol that girl that was saying the contest was rigged wasn't even in the running. Her mare had one of the lowest # of votes

Plus she's still gonna get a discount just for participating so what does it matter


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow, congrats! Very exciting!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! A Free Breeding for your lovely mare-that is wonderful-so glad we could help.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Congradulations and I hope everything goes well with your breeding, and foaling!!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

HOORAY!!! HF represent! haha!

So happy for you and your lovely mare. :-D


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Well done - nice to know what we can achieve when we all pull together


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes! I'm so excited about all of this! The next 12 months are going to simply DRAG..... Oh well! Now to get Caly in the best shape of her life so she can be the healthiest, happiest mama EVER!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Yay!!!! Make sure you get the contract stating you get a free breeding  better safe than sorry is an excellent philosophy, lol. Can't wait to see this cross!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Already got it, trainerunlimited. That definitely crossed my mind as well!  Thanks!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Just outta curiosity, is there a reason y'all are gonna wait a year for it?


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes, we are in the process of purchasing our first home right now! It's proving to be a very long and drawn out process, and we really want to focus on just one big life change at once. Caly and Rebel are being boarded with a friend's horses about 10 minutes from where Ryan and I are temporarily located (his parents' house... We greatly appreciate their help with this transition, but I want to be in MY HOUSE!!!) I really want to make Caly's transition to the 10-acre pasture that comes with the house and get her comfortable there before we breed her. Also, I want Caly to be in the best shape possible going into, and during, her pregnancy. The outrageously hot summer and then brutally cold/icy winter we had in Nebraska did a number on her muscle condition. She is working back up very nicely now (since we've moved to a milder part of the country!), but she's not quite where I want her to be and I am making myself be more patient than I'd like to be to make sure everything is as ready as it can be. 
Hope that makes sense... Short and sweet version: We're going through a bunch of big life changes and want everything to slow down again before we jump into pregnant pony status! :smile:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely makes since lol! Congrats on the new house BTW...o don't know that I would have the self control to NOT breed her lol I'd be like "give me baby from Mr. Gorgeous baby daddy now!"


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh believe me, it is HARD!!!!!!!! But hubby is being the voice of reason and said "ABSOLUTELY NOT IN 2013!!!" He's the smart one in this. Lol! I do completely agree with him, next year is a MUCH better idea. But it's still hard to wait. Caly's right in her prime, so waiting a year won't be too much difference to her. She's turning 9 mid-April, so she'll barely still be 9 when we breed her. So she'll be 10 when baby comes. I don't know if that classifies as an "old" maiden mare, but from my research it seems like people don't worry too much about older maiden mares until they're in their teens? I would be very interested in anyone's thoughts on this!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I bred one of my mares as a maiden when she was 21...I think...many she was 19...regardless it was a textbook pregnancy for her. No problems until delivery and it wasn't due to her age. It was due to foal position.

IMO 9 is like perfect age for baby making lol


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Oooh, foal position is making me paranoid already. Do you mind me asking what went down? What you saw, what you didn't see, outcome, etc?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

The foal came out we believe either breech or had one leg bent back. We weren't there for the birth, but got out provably no less than 5-10 minutes after birth. Sugar was still on the ground and baby was next to her with her right front stretched out (proper position of right front and head) and left tucked underneath her body. What we speculate is that her hoof tore sugars uterus (almost lost her as well) and her umbilical cord was barely a 1/4 inch long so we believe she was still born or died during labor.


Had we been there, if it wasn't breech we could have straightened that leg out.
My dad tried rescue breathing and vet was called out but it was too late for the baby and we had to rush sugar to the vets office for surgery.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh my word, I'm so sorry! That's terrible. Glad you could save Sugar though. My boarding manager in NE lost her mare due to a red bag/torn uterus birth. Baby is healthy though. Red bag and foal position are the two biggest worries for me right now because they're relatively common issues and I would have a hard time dealing with them myself. Theoretically, I know what you're "supposed to do" in that situation, but I have no personal experience dealing with difficult births to rely on.


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Lwhisperer said:


> She's turning 9 mid-April, so she'll barely still be 9 when we breed her. So she'll be 10 when baby comes. I don't know if that classifies as an "old" maiden mare, but from my research it seems like people don't worry too much about older maiden mares until they're in their teens? I would be very interested in anyone's thoughts on this!


My girl was 10 when she foaled for the first time so not old . Pregnancy was fine but she had a still birth unfortunately, no-one knows the cause. 2 years later she foaled my now 2 year old and needed a hand because the fillys shoulders were big and it was a tight squeeze. Do you have anyone experienced who'd be willing to help foal watch etc in case you need help?


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Kind of? The guy I board with now is an extremely experienced horse person, but he's a truck driver and is gone a lot, so chances are he wouldn't be able to actually be there and watch... If he's home the night she decides to go, he would be able to get there quicker than a vet. But since I'm new to the area, I don't know too many people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Another thing to add to your To-Do list, make friends, especially horsey ones. Hopefully some of your new neighbors will have horses & maybe even years of experience.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Our new house is way out in the middle of nowhere... We have very few neighbors. Most of them do the meat cattle or goats thing, but I may have one neighbor that has horses. I'll have to introduce myself. Hopefully I can find someone!


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope you can find someone. Most mares don't have any issues and hopefully your girl will be one of them . If problems to occur don't discount a cattle person. They usually know how to readjust and assist with pulling. Its not too much different to a horse .


----------

